# Looking for trainer NE Ohio, NW Pennsylvania



## jeffafd (Oct 28, 2013)

I've searched the threads looking for a good trainer, but unable to find much current info.

We have 2 female German Shepherds both with basic skills (7 months and 1 year old). The youngest comes from a long line of IPO3 and SchH3.

I have found a few trainers but all are 2 hours or more from here. I am willing to travel to Cleveland/Akron/Youngstown/Erie areas on a regular basis.

I'm located in Ashtabula, OH.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Good luck on Schutzhund clubs in this area. 

There is a fellow in Madison who is training in a little plaza on 528 near 20 in Madison. I have met him, but not used him. 

I train basic, AKC, etc with Sandi Ling at her place in Madison in the summer, she works out of Digging Dogs in Mentor during fall, winter, and spring, her business name is Suburban Dog Training.


----------



## Fusionkatz (Oct 29, 2013)

I would love to find a Schutzhund club also. I am in Jefferson, OH so Ashtabula County. jeffafd - if you find someone or a club could you please let me know? I get my GSD puppy next month and I want to train it properly.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

not familiar with the small towns in Ohio...there is a club in Diamond, close to Youngstown...Northeast Ohio Working Dogs...next closest is either Blackfords (not sure of their status and if they are still a club) and Penn Ohio in Greenville PA

Look at the USCA website for contact info


www.germanshepherddog.com


Lee


----------



## Fusionkatz (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you very much! I'm about 45 minutes north of Youngstown.


----------



## jeffafd (Oct 28, 2013)

selzer said:


> Good luck on Schutzhund clubs in this area.
> 
> There is a fellow in Madison who is training in a little plaza on 528 near 20 in Madison. I have met him, but not used him.
> 
> I train basic, AKC, etc with Sandi Ling at her place in Madison in the summer, she works out of Digging Dogs in Mentor during fall, winter, and spring, her business name is Suburban Dog Training.


I did call Sandi Ling today and left a message but haven't heard back yet.

Fusionkatz I will keep you posted on my findings.


----------



## jeffafd (Oct 28, 2013)

Went to "Man's Best Friend" in Madison and talked to the owner. He showed me several of his dogs and their abilities and honestly I was pretty impressed.

I did bring my 1 yo female to him and he worked a little with her.... Tomorrow we are gonna start obedience and watch his Protection training with several of his other clients.

Decided to bring both pups and go through obedience and then hopefully on to some protection.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

jeffafd said:


> Went to "Man's Best Friend" in Madison and talked to the owner. He showed me several of his dogs and their abilities and honestly I was pretty impressed.
> 
> I did bring my 1 yo female to him and he worked a little with her.... Tomorrow we are gonna start obedience and watch his Protection training with several of his other clients.
> 
> Decided to bring both pups and go through obedience and then hopefully on to some protection.


It sounds like a good choice then. How old are your pups?


----------



## jeffafd (Oct 28, 2013)

selzer said:


> It sounds like a good choice then. How old are your pups?


They are both females 8 months and 12 months.


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

When is a good age to start PPD training? I get my pup the 23 and am moving back to Cleveland area (currently in San Antonio, TX) at the end of December. I have enrolled her in basic training classes but am interested in furthering her training beyond that eventually. 
She will be my first pure GSD (parents own a mix) so I am very new to all of this. I have been reading this site as well as books religiously.. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

